# Bye Big Hairy Dude...



## Guest

[/QUOTE]

Had the call from the vets, he didn't have any more to give. Still haven't told the kids


----------



## lozb

Oh, god, I'm so, so sorry.

Hugs to you and yours.
He was a beautiful boy.... really stunning.... am quite sure he had the very, very best life.....
tears are falling now.... 
lots of love,
Laurie & Baxter xxx


----------



## staceydawlz

oh me!! really sorry R.I.P!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fleur

He's was a great boy - the pictures you both posted of him always made me smile - thank you for sharing him with us all.


----------



## Guest

Just guts me, the pic above was only taken on sunday...


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh no :crying: Im so very very sorry, huge hugs to you, RIP Max run free at the bridge big fella xxx


----------



## Allana

Oh i'm so sorry for your loss :frown:

He looks a gorgeous big boy.

Really hope you feel better soon :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

Im so sorry to read this he looked like a one in a million boy, I think a lot of people (me included) will have a tear looking at his piccy xx


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Oh wow... he looked a stunner hun.... So sorry for your loss..... It is so hard to accept, I know, as I had to make that choice last year for my old shepherd..... he was over 11 and had a wonderful life..... as they say "Time is a great healer" but, by god, it took me an awful long time to get over him..... on saying that, I still have a wee cry when I think about him..... think its only natural..... Pamx


----------



## RAINYBOW

Really sorry for your loss  Big Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx

So, so sorry for you. It's a hard time for you all. Lots of hugs & thoughts for you and your family xxxx


----------



## sunzstan

sorry for you loss, big hug xx


----------



## LostGirl

Oh no  I am so sorry to hear this 

rest in peace Gorgeous Boy.XX


----------



## buffie

So very sorry .Run free at the bridge x


----------



## francesandjon

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## MissShelley

Thank you everybody... Just feels so numb, the house just feels like a shell now, i'm surrounded by his things, not sure what to do with them  

Max's vet ken has just rang to say how sorry he was  He said that he could see Max was in a bad way when Jon brought him in, but wanted to give him one last chance to fight, as Max had always battled so hard before, he couldn't see why he shouldn't battle now. He said that he was saddened when the call came through from the night vet to say that Max's had taken a turn for the worst, and agreed there should be no more suffering  He assured me that Max's passing was pain free and peaceful. He said he went to see him today and that Max really did look at peace, so at least that's some comfort. 

I told him about the last picture Jon took, that's posted on the thread, Ken said he'd very much like a copy of it as it sounded as if it summed Max up nicely. He said he was a beautiful dog, a fantastic character who was devoted to us. He said it was always a pleasure to have Max in the surgery, and I knew that anyway... Ken never even had to muzzle him when we went for visits. Just used to sit patiently.

Thank again everyone for your kind words, they do mean so much to us at this difficult time.


----------



## Fleur

Sounds like you have a wonderful vet.

Max was a beautiful boy - I love the picture of him, such a gentle soul.

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## MissShelley

Fleur said:


> Sounds like you have a wonderful vet.
> 
> Max was a beautiful boy - I love the picture of him, such a gentle soul.
> 
> Thinking of you and your family.


Thank you my love, there wasn't a bad bone in Max's body, we'd had him since he was a baby, such a gentle loving boy  I feel like we've lost our shadow


----------



## RAINYBOW

MissShelley said:


> Thank you my love, there wasn't a bad bone in Max's body, we'd had him since he was a baby, such a gentle loving boy  I feel like we've lost our shadow


You can see how lovely he was from the picture and a real testament to him from the Vet. Sending more hugs, hope the kids are OK too xx


----------



## sequeena

Jon, Michelle, I'm so sorry


----------



## angelblue

so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## harrys_mum

i dont know what to say, but so so sorry.
he was gorgeous.
sending best wishes at this awful time.
michelle x


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry for your loss. looking at his picture he was very beautiful and i can understand how heart broken you and your family are.
He sounded like he had a great life full of love and happiness and a good vet too.
R.I.P Dude and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## MissShelley

Thank you everybody  Still hurting like hell.... Trying to remember the good times, and damn there were so many


----------



## Kinjilabs

Awww so sorry RIP you lovely boy.


----------



## DKDREAM

I am so so sorry,


----------



## archiebaby

so,so sorry


----------



## Guest

I'm so so sorry. RIP Max.

I would have responded sooner but only just managed to get onto aunties computer today.


----------



## MissShelley

danielled said:


> I'm so so sorry. RIP Max.
> 
> I would have responded sooner but only just managed to get onto aunties computer today.


Thanks hon xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you for all the replies people.


----------



## thedeans

so sorry to hear of your loss xxx 

Run free Max (just don't chase my Socks xx)


----------



## MissShelley

thedeans said:


> so sorry to hear of your loss xxx
> 
> Run free Max (just don't chase my Socks xx)


Thank you xx Your socks are safe it was knickers and bras he liked


----------



## H0lly

RIP gorgeous boy  Sorry to hear of your loss . What a stunning lad x


----------



## Guest

12 months...feels like a lifetime. Hope they have a good supply of pigs ears for you at the bridge ya big hairy fecker!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Im sure he has (((((((hugs))))) to you all xxx


----------



## MissShelley

Dally Banjo said:


> Im sure he has (((((((hugs))))) to you all xxx


And his roasted bones! Ugh, the smell of them on his fur used to make me heave, he used crunch it all up, drop the roasty bits then end up rolling around in them.... Then being pleased with himself come and want cwtches! And you couldn't help but try and pick the bits out of his fur as you were stroking him.

A year on, and Max is still missed like crazy xxx


----------



## lovedeternally

God bless Max, it sounds like he was a special and wonderful friend!


----------



## Stellabella

So ssorry to read this, he was a gorgeous boy and that's a great picture. :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

I want to smile and cry at the same time whenever I hear either of you talk about Max, I felt the same about Chance when he left for the bridge. Max certainly sounded like an amazing boy who was lucky to share his life with people who loved him so much.


----------



## new westie owner

Sorry for your loss  run free handsome boy


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]kK4hj_GUSnE[/youtube_browser]

I know it might seem a bit cheesy, but theres a reason for the song...


----------



## Guest

That kid is 18 in less than a week...time sure does fly...


----------



## Hanwombat

He was beautiful!


----------



## lilythepink

so sorry. hugs.


----------



## chichi

So sad. He was a handsome lad for sure! 

He was obviously very much loved and adored.


----------



## simplysardonic

Always think of your Max on my birthday, I bet he's raising GSD mayhem with my girls over the Bridge xx


----------



## Guest

Hanwombat said:


> He was beautiful!












I think he knew it too!!!


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Always think of your Max on my birthday, I bet he's raising GSD mayhem with my girls over the Bridge xx


For sure...he loved chasing my sisters girls to nip them on the bum and leg it in the other direction for some reason!!!


----------

